# Quickie before work this morning



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Get your minds out of the gutter, I'm talking about pompano fishing. 

I hoped to get a solid 2 hours in before work but the usual setbacks occurred and it turned into 45 minutes of fishing. Sucks, but whatever. Wanted to see my little brother and dad get some pompano since they don't get to do this. Made bait somewhat quickly, got two pomps and had to leave. My dad and brother are still fishing and hopefully absorbed enough know-how to continue. I'll add to this if they do. 

My brother mike with his first pompanos.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice for 45 minutes! Congrats


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My brother just checked in with me. He said not another bite. Dunno


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice pomps & not bad for 45 min! u showed them up again? LOL


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

U dog I fished my butt off for hours on end for 10 days and didn't catch a single one of those and couldnt give a shrimp away to anything else either....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The key right now is water depth. I put out 4 rods at various distances and the fish were out much deeper than I had originally anticipated. A couple more warm days and we should be in typical spring fashion with the little silver devils


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh yeah, they didn't get any more hits after I left


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*Pomps*

Well I guess your re just a little lucky charm aren t you


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No sarcasm I'm sure Mr Clark. Are you going to enter my Pomp tourney Matt??? I'll be upset with you if you don't


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work for sure.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*Quickie*

I would not miss it, I love just giving away my money


----------



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

What pomp torney?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

L Hull said:


> What pomp torney?


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/2nd-annual-alabama-pomp-stomp-146066/


----------

